# New ONR



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been a fan of Optimum No-Rinse for a while now as I live on a London street and dont have access to a hose pipe, therefore ONR makes washing the car much easier.

I have now just ordered and received a gallon of the stuff from Elite car care and it looks as though Optimum have made a new version of ONR. This new stuff is much more viscous than the old ONR, seems much more slick and foams up really well just like a shampoo does. 

So if you tried ONR and it wasnt for you because it wasnt slick enough or didnt foam like a shampoo perhaps you should try it again! I only tried the gallon bottle mid nit sure about the 32floz one. 

Anyone else tried the new ONR?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep










couldnt see any difference apart from smell! and i found it foamed less


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you might be using too much product? cant see how to get a lot of foam from it, very puzzled?????????

is a great product though, and smells like almond/battenburg cake


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Do any off you get a static shock from this stuff when your pouring it into the lid? Shocks me everytime.


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

big ben said:


> you might be using too much product? cant see how to get a lot of foam from it, very puzzled?????????
> 
> is a great product though, and smells like almond/battenburg cake


Used 1oz for a bucket, it def foamed up when I poured hot water into the bucket, my old onr never did that...mine smells a bit like bubble gum..but I can sense the almond cake too


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just re-did it again just in case it was something else foaming up, I washed the bucket out, ran the tap and added one cap full (1/2floz, Optimum recommend 2 caps or 1 floz per bucket) and let the tap run. This is what I got.









This stuff is really thick, has a consistancy like syrup, and seems completely different to the old ONR, except that it works in the same way and doesnt streak, etc.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess your putting the onr in the bucket then filling it with water, I always fill the bucket first then add the onr or shampoo. Even with regular shampoo you get less foam this way.


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> I guess your putting the onr in the bucket then filling it with water, I always fill the bucket first then add the onr or shampoo. Even with regular shampoo you get less foam this way.


I know but the old ONR never did that (foamed up), even if you put the ONR in first.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You sure you havent got the Optimum shampoo?


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

robj20 said:


> You sure you havent got the Optimum shampoo?


Maybe!

:lol:

I'll get me coat then...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Really it is? LOL

Whats the shampoo like then?


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not like the old ONR thats for sure! hehe..

Well I'm sure I ordered ONR but it doesnt seem that thats what I got... Didnt realise Concentrate Car Wash wasnt ONR till you said...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Epic fail:lol:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ross said:


> Epic fail:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not all bad the Optimum normal shampoo is very good:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

epic fail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just come back to the thread and see them bubbles and i almost fainted :lol:

defo the shampoo, the new ONR barely foams at all


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Do any off you get a static shock from this stuff when your pouring it into the lid? Shocks me everytime.


never had one myself, maybe im too careful trying not to waste any :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> epic fail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just come back to the thread and see them bubbles and i almost fainted :lol:
> 
> defo the shampoo, the new ONR barely foams at all


Have you tried the Optimum Shampoo?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Have you tried the Optimum Shampoo?


nah, have you?

havent been using shampoo all winter so sold all mine apart from Serious Performance... Dodo sour power was the next to be ordered from our last convo :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> nah, have you?
> 
> havent been using shampoo all winter so sold all mine apart from Serious Performance... Dodo sour power was the next to be ordered from our last convo :lol:


Damn right I have:lol:The Optimum shampoo is very good,I only have a little bit left from my liter bottle


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thread off the year so far :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ummm, which one next then?

only reason i havent ordered some is because i never order from anywhere that sells it


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-tom- said:


> thread off the year so far :lol:


got to agree, classic


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> ummm, which one next then?
> 
> only reason i havent ordered some is because i never order from anywhere that sells it


I got mine from here http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-wash-sizes-p-186.html
It smells like sweet pear drops too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its obvious i want to try it, i want to try ALL the optimum range to be fair!! bet its all good


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i love onr, wheres the cheapest place to get the biggest bottle?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

magpieV6 said:


> i love onr, wheres the cheapest place to get the biggest bottle?


I don't think there is a lot between Elite and Motorgeek to be honest - I always look for other things to try - Ron @ Motorgeek always seems to have things that you won't find anywhere else though...

T


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

copperman05 said:


> Not like the old ONR thats for sure! hehe..
> 
> Well I'm sure I ordered ONR but it doesnt seem that thats what I got... Didnt realise Concentrate Car Wash wasnt ONR till you said...


After reading this thread I panicked and checked yesterdays orders just in case we packed the wrong Optimum product, but you did indeed order the Shampoo and not the No Rinse. On the upside, it's an excellent shampoo, very well lubricated and goes a long way. I'm sure you'll enjoy using it. :thumb:

For reference, we do have the New Formula ONR in all sizes now.

Alex


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Your right i did, my **** up. I'm glad this has been entertaining :lol:

I'm going now and may not be back for some time...:wave:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

copperman05 said:


> Your right i did, my **** up. I'm glad this has been entertaining :lol:
> 
> I'm going now and may not be back for some time...:wave:


:lol:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

only kidding but this SO fits :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lump said:


> only kidding but this SO fits :lol::lol::lol:


Ha ha


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL classic


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lolz!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

copperman05 said:


> I just re-did it again just in case it was something else foaming up, I washed the bucket out, ran the tap and added one cap full (1/2floz, Optimum recommend 2 caps or 1 floz per bucket) and let the tap run. This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, so you tried an 'ONR wash' with it and it 'works in the same way and doesnt streak...' Yeah - right...


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Elite Car Care in Winkfield Berks seems to have failied to pay their hosting bills. http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi



copperman05 said:


> I've been a fan of Optimum No-Rinse for a while now as I live on a London street and dont have access to a hose pipe, therefore ONR makes washing the car much easier.
> 
> I have now just ordered and received a gallon of the stuff from Elite car care and it looks as though Optimum have made a new version of ONR. This new stuff is much more viscous than the old ONR, seems much more slick and foams up really well just like a shampoo does.
> 
> ...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

this thread is thread of the year :lol:

thanks for bumping it :lol:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Even tho I dont know the OP at all I could immediatedly picture the expression on his face the moment he twig'd the mix up :lol::lol::lol:

sorry but this thread has been quite entertaining and gets my vote for post of the year


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

I too keep my car on the street in London and have just ordered a bottle of ONR. My car has a panaromic fixed sunroof.

How does the ONR perform on glass?



copperman05 said:


> I've been a fan of Optimum No-Rinse for a while now as I live on a London street and dont have access to a hose pipe, therefore ONR makes washing the car much easier.
> 
> I have now just ordered and received a gallon of the stuff from Elite car care and it looks as though Optimum have made a new version of ONR. This new stuff is much more viscous than the old ONR, seems much more slick and foams up really well just like a shampoo does.
> 
> ...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its better at cleaning than a shampoo


----------

